# Broadheads...whats your choice and why?



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

My choice for a broadhead depends on multiple factors...

1.) Durablitlity (longlasting and on the pass through)
2.) Effecttiveness to bring down game quickly and effectivley.
3.) Won't empty your wallet.

My choice would be the Boss Wasp Bullet 75 grain.
These are some of the most durable peicies of steel on the planet.
They give great pass throughs and are intact on exit.
Also, you can get six blades and points for around $30.00

Whats your choice?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Slick Tricks

Simple+durable+sharp=deadly 

I want to try Magnus next season though.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

shuttle ts


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rage 2 blade


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

*Wac' em' tritons*

I currently use wac' em' tritons in 100gr.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

muzzy all the way:darkbeer:
they punch holes in my targets:darkbeer:
they also cheep and long lasting


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

Thunderheads.

They fly great
They are very sharp right out of the box.
They are a great value. ( six for $30)
They are a proven BH.
They are very durable. I have used the same BH on multiple deer.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Mechanical - Rocky Mountain Snyper and Gator - BIG HOLES in and out, Amazing blood trails
Fixed - Wasp Boss SST 4-Blade - Inexpensive, great blood trails, and excessive penetration


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I want to try Stos. Zwickey's are good though.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Great posts!! One of my friends (alltherage) uses rage broadheads. he says they're amazing. any one else got comments on them??


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I choose the muzzy max 3 blade 100 grain broadheads. the tip on a muzzy is absolutely the best and you can't always rely on a mechanical broadhead to always work no matter what brand. Although the rage two blades are really awesome, I think muzzy is still my top choice.


----------



## Joe1592 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with s4 and ignition MUZZY all the way! Such a simple design and totally reliable. Had a guy tell me he was hunting in a blizzard once and he shot at a deer but hit a barbed wire fence and split one of the wires he hit it so dead on. I even got to see the piece of fence. Those heads don't break for anything.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Rage!!*

Rage 3 blade(AWESOME)


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Rage 3 blade(AWESOME)


You probably shouldn't be shooting Rages out of your setup. 
I like my Shuttle T's a lot.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Slicktricks or muzzys 
muzzy's are cheap and work 
slicks can go through a mac truck and still be sharp (not really but they can go through alot)


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Reapers for me:nixon:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> You probably shouldn't be shooting Rages out of your setup.
> I like my Shuttle T's a lot.


i agree, WAY too light


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

i use them wasp too but 100 grain.... I shot a doe at 40 yards and with 40 # bow i stil got a pass through and its still sharp


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bowhunter130 said:


> i use them wasp too but 100 grain.... I shot a doe at 40 yards and with 40 # bow i stil got a pass through and its still sharp


That's not much KE to be shooting 40 yards.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont care still killed it with in 50 yards to... as long as it hits going that fast and is killing, also it hit a rib cause it was back and it broke the rib and still went through so KE my ass... o and wasp makes em good cause that one is still sharp...


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bowhunter130 said:


> I dont care still killed it with in 50 yards to... as long as it hits going that fast and is killing, also it hit a rib cause it was back and it broke the rib and still went through so KE my ass... o and wasp makes em good cause that one is still sharp...


Go ahead and try it again, we'll see what happens .
Oh, BTW, I don't believe you as it is about killing one at 40.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont think I would take a 40 yard shot. I am shooting 62 lbs. But thats just me. I cant sleep if I lose an animal.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Go ahead and try it again, we'll see what happens .
> Oh, BTW, I don't believe you as it is about killing one at 40.


No, DON'T try it again. 

If you really want to see if you're set up is enough, shoot an already dead deer through the shoulder (the major leg bone) at that distance. Because you have no idea what might happen when you start shooting that far and have to be ready for anything. You might get a pass through with a perfect chest hit, but what if a breeze or twig delfects your arrow? 

A 30# selfbow shooting 150 fps with a 300 gr arrow can kill a deer with such a perfect hit. But if you mess up, that's just unethical. We all get lucky shots. It's up to make sure we don't push that luck.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> No, DON'T try it again.
> 
> If you really want to see if you're set up is enough, shoot an already dead deer through the shoulder (the major leg bone) at that distance. Because you have no idea what might happen when you start shooting that far and have to be ready for anything. You might get a pass through with a perfect chest hit, but what if a breeze or twig delfects your arrow?
> 
> A 30# selfbow shooting 150 fps with a 300 gr arrow can kill a deer with such a perfect hit. But if you mess up, that's just unethical. We all get lucky shots. It's up to make sure we don't push that luck.


I agree i wouldn't take one at forty unless i was pertectly, absolutly and positivley sure i could hit my mark. kegan is right that one twig, that one half-a-step forward........


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Magnis stingers, Long lasting, and a nice blood trail.


----------



## bowhunterboy192 (Feb 21, 2009)

i use thunderheads right now.But i am gonna try some rage two blade for turkey.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Grim Reaper Razortips... Check sig for good deals kiddies :darkbeer:


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Theres never an end to how many new ones they will come out with is there?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

magnus stinger: though, sharp, fly like my feild points, penetrate extremely deep, great life time guarrentee, and cheap.

crimson talon xt: cheap, durrable, fly like my feild points, penetrate good, makes a crazy hole.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Grim Reaper


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

thunderheads


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Slick Tricks
> 
> Simple+durable+sharp=deadly
> 
> I want to try Magnus next season though.


Magnus is real good, i like them a lot! I use Magnus Stingers


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Trophy Ridge Meat Seekers!

Does some hardcore damage to both turkeys and deer.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> My choice for a broadhead depends on multiple factors...
> 
> 1.) Durablitlity (longlasting and on the pass through)
> 2.) Effecttiveness to bring down game quickly and effectivley.
> ...


American Broadhead Company Sonic heads. They do everything you listed PLUS another very important thing, they really do fly like field points. And they are cut on contact heads which I like.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm using Muzzy right now, I love 'em


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

Muzzy 125s by far, but will shoot just about anything but Rage...


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I've done a lot of switching of broadheads in the past year. Glad to say now that I will probably be sticking with my slick tricks and Grim Reaper Razorcuts:darkbeer:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i hate deciding on broadheads, ill have new ones this year too and still cant decide, just cant find one i want to stick with


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot muzzy. I might try strikers or grim reapers this fall though.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

uhhh I shoot rage and spitfires... Both onehundred grain. I have tried grim reaper I think, the mechanical ones anyways and I didnt like them but I guess a lot of ppl do...OR maybe im thinkin of something diff?


----------

